

Chrome to support Multiple Profiles/ Identities - jdavid
http://www.chromium.org/user-experience/multi-profiles

======
simonsarris
Wonderful news!

I may be pointing out the obvious here, but judging by this move and the
turning of the options page into a browser page[1], it seems that they want as
much similarity between Chrome-OS and Chrome-the-Browser as possible.

Which is certainly great for both Developers and also Users who want
consistency (read: all of them).

[1] For those not using Chrome dev version, the first screenshot on the page,
Chrome's options, doesn't look like that anymore, instead its the in-browser
page chrome://settings/, like Chrome-OS has.

------
pieter
That os x UI design is pretty bad. If you do it only in the menu like
suggested there, you have to make a window active to actually see what profile
is associated with it.

~~~
jdavid
agreed, but since it still early, why don't you mock up something better and
submit it.

------
brg
I'm happy for you folks in Kirkland. This feature was done for windows pre-
release, and glad it got polished enough to ship.

------
wanderr
Given how terrible all the various Google web apps have been at supporting
multiple accounts, this feature will be a godsend! Finally I can be logged in
to Google with my personal account in one window, and Google apps for domains
with my work account in another window, and not be denied access to my docs
all the damn time.

------
joh6nn
thank god. this was one of the missing features that currently helps keep me
tied to firefox.

~~~
eiji
What are the _other_ missing features?

~~~
joh6nn
it's actually been a while since i tried chrome, so for all i know, the things
that held me back before, are available now. i know that before i sorely
missed some of my FF extensions. when i get home this evening, i'll take
another look and see how it compares now. if i'm still not satisfied, i'll
follow up here with a list.

~~~
joh6nn
so, as promised, here are things i'm still having issues with in Chrome:

    
    
      no script
      session management
      tab management
      auto-discovery for RSS feeds
      user-scripts
      password hasher
      https everywhere
    

for several of these, there are extensions available, but either they don't
measure up the FF version, or there are several different extensions that i'll
have to wade through before i can make any kind of judgement as to whether
they're any good.

